# Southern NH Northern MA who's got the poop??



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

What's the latest on Tuesday's storm?? And they're also giving us some predictions for Friday as well...what have you heard??


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Nothing tuesday for us, but they said significant on friday night... that was on the ten o clock news last night..


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;527310 said:


> Nothing tuesday for us, but they said significant on friday night... that was on the ten o clock news last night..


Are you sayin we are gonna have another friday night storm?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;527319 said:


> Are you sayin we are gonna have another friday night storm?


Thats what the weather says..


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I heard 3-5" on the Northshore


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

For what day?


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Friday night into Saturday


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Ic, well have to wait, I want another 10 incher


----------



## hdcust (Nov 14, 2006)

we are looking at 6-12 on tuesday ..cant we just get the small storms?????


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Send it here an take the rain..


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

My Teacher who lives near Concord NH said they're expecting 18 inches!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;528535 said:


> My Teacher who lives near Concord NH said they're expecting 18 inches!


that's a guy's measurement with a 3-1 ratio


----------



## hdcust (Nov 14, 2006)

well its a little past 10 pm and I have about 6 inches on the ground already and its snowing pretty good outside. I just need to figure out where I am going to it when I plow. Mostof my driveways are all piled up pretty good.


----------

